# Antique pocket watch



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello to all!

Happy Halloween! I feel like I have to start off with that, being one of my favourite days of the year.

To cut right to the chase, I was given a family heirloom. A long time ago, I've always admired it and loved it, but only recently started getting into the hobby of watches. This heirloom is a pocket watch, and I know nothing about it. It's swiss made, which I love. Any information about it would be much appreciated! Note, I don't think the chain and fob are original?































Many thanks!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

MECANIC was a brand name registered to de Chezard / E. Albaret, Chezard-St. Martin, Switzerland.

The hallmarks inside the case show a London import mark for 1926, along with a sponsors mark which I believe is for George Stockwell & Company, 16-18 Finsbury St, EC.

They were importers of Gold & Silver watch cases.

Hope this helps ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> MECANIC was a brand name registered to de Chezard / E. Albaret, Chezard-St. Martin, Switzerland.
> 
> ...


 Wow, this helps so much! Thank you!!! I tried to find info myself but I'm useless at it haha, many thanks! 



Stylandra said:


> Wow, this helps so much! Thank you!!! I tried to find info myself but I'm useless at it haha, many thanks!


 I just have to ask, how and where did you find all this?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Stylandra said:


> Note, I don't think the chain and fob are original?


 Have a look with a magnifier for any hallmark. My old chains/fobs have stamps on each individual link.










Like this.


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Have a look with a magnifier for any hallmark. My old chains/fobs have stamps on each individual link.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.


 It is so difficult to get a good photo of something so small hahaha. I don't think that the chain/fob is original to the pocket watch based on something my grandad said, there's no hallmarks on the links, but I did find two on the bar!









Sorry for poor quality photo, my Nokia smartphone does not do wonders! I hope this is good enough to decipher something.


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Have a look with a magnifier for any hallmark. My old chains/fobs have stamps on each individual link.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.


 Upon further inspection I have found three more hallmarks!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Believe the 'T' bar to be made by William Walter Cashmore, Warstone Lane/Hockley Hill, Birmingham.

The 'Dog Clip' made by H.W.Ashford, Hylton Street, Birmingham.

Birmingham has long been recognised for it's Silversmithing & making quality watch chains.

Not uncommon to see Albert Chains comprising of mismatched parts, the dog clips & T bars get the most wear. Similarly with the 'Bow' on the PW.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

Karrusel said:


> Believe the 'T' bar to be made by William Walter Cashmore, Warstone Lane/Hockley Hill, Birmingham.
> 
> The 'Dog Clip' made by H.W.Ashford, Hylton Street, Birmingham.
> 
> ...


 You know so much about watchmaking it's surreal! I hope to eventually get your amount of knowledge hahaha, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Stylandra said:


> You know so much about watchmaking it's surreal!


 :laugh:

Don't know about that, rely extensively on 'karrusel's library', along with trying to remember :wheelchair: what those with far greater knowledge & experience have shared with me.

Neverthless, horology is a fascinating subject that 'sucks' you in.

Every day is a school day, for me certainly!

Enjoy the journey.

:thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Stylandra said:


> I just have to ask, how and where did you find all this?


 @Karrusel is a walking encyclopedia. The rest of us mere mortals cheat. :tongue: There are reasonable online resources for tracing hallmarks, including...

https://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html https://www.925-1000.com/importmarks.html

http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/index.htm http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/Dates/index.html

For brand names and trademarks try http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker

You could do a lot worse than to explore the history section on this site.

https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/englishwatchmaking.php

After that, you start buying books as well as watches. :laugh:


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

Karrusel said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Don't know about that, rely extensively on 'karrusel's library', along with trying to remember :wheelchair: what those with far greater knowledge & experience have shared with me.
> 
> ...


 Amazing! And god it really is fascinating. I'm sure I'll enjoy the journey, my wallet absolutely will not, but I sure will! Thanks :biggrin:



spinynorman said:


> @Karrusel is a walking encyclopedia. The rest of us mere mortals cheat. :tongue: There are reasonable online resources for tracing hallmarks, including...
> 
> https://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html https://www.925-1000.com/importmarks.html
> 
> ...


 Agreed, thank you for sending me those sources, I shall have to check them out! Thank youuuu, and yes there is an amazing book shop where I live. fingers crossed they have books on the subject!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Stylandra said:


> Agreed, thank you for sending me those sources, I shall have to check them out! Thank youuuu, and yes there is an amazing book shop where I live. fingers crossed they have books on the subject!


 I hope you have resigned yourself to a life of poverty. :tongue: To identify old watches I have these, but it's just scratching the surface.

"Watchmakers & Clockmakers of the World" revised edition by Brian Loomes

"British Watchcase Gold & Silver Marks 1670-1970" by Philip T. Priestley

"Watch Case Makers of England" by Philip T. Priestley


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> I hope you have resigned yourself to a life of poverty. :tongue: To identify old watches I have these, but it's just scratching the surface.
> 
> "Watchmakers & Clockmakers of the World" revised edition by Brian Loomes
> 
> ...


 I will have to go to said bookstore and see if they have those, thanks! And yes I have accepted this hobby will drain my finances haha


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Stylandra, there are indeed some highly knowledgable members on this Forum, and you have experienced the generous assistance that two of them provide... It makes this Forum a special place to be. 

One thing that hasn't been mentioned is the "Search" feature of the Forum. Judicious use of this means of accessing archive posts from the Forum sections can assist in answering all sorts of questions.

I do hope you enjoy your foray into horology and become an active member of this Forum.


----------



## Stylandra (Oct 30, 2020)

Always said:


> Dear @Stylandra, there are indeed some highly knowledgable members on this Forum, and you have experienced the generous assistance that two of them provide... It makes this Forum a special place to be.
> 
> One thing that hasn't been mentioned is the "Search" feature of the Forum. Judicious use of this means of accessing archive posts from the Forum sections can assist in answering all sorts of questions.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your foray into horology and become an active member of this Forum.


 Hey! It is so nice of them to have helped me so much with my question, this Forum really is something else!

Thank you for telling me about that feature! I'll use it to see if I can find reviews on brands (Baume et Mercier, Longines, things in that price range haha)

I will absolutely enjoy my dive into this hobby, and will hopefully be active when I can


----------

